# varmint hunting spotlight



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 28, 2003)

I would like to find a dual beam,spot/flood light with a red lens available.any ideas?


----------



## Nerd (Jan 28, 2003)

How about getting inretech to make for you a 2D [email protected] drop in that has 3 red Luxeon Stars? Fitted with Collimators, they ought to give good Flood/Spot combine. Meaning they throw far but give good side spill light.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Flash,good idea BUT I was looking for something MORE like 250,000-1,000,000 CP,and a removable red lens.
We have a 35 year old one, wrapped in duct tape,black tape...


----------

